# Desperately need help with my Printer



## ssgainey (Oct 17, 2010)

We bought a tjet blazer express and it was installed on Thursday 04/07(along with a brand new print head). We ran it Thursday, Friday, Saturday and Sunday. On the last shirt on Sunday the platen went all the way to the back and popped up the error code 1001d. We turned it all off and back on again, and since that time, all we get is the platen going all the way to the back, the belt spins around and the error code popping up. We're dead in the water with this... need help fast.

We've tried cleaning and applying wd40 to the capping station rails, cleaning the sensor and the sensor tab, cleaning the blue push-button locking bar, making sure the green tab is pulled out; tightening and then loosening the drive belt, and finally changing all the ribbon cables. Nothing is working.

I'm desperate to get this fixed... any help you can give would be so appreciated.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Where are you located? As you know - US Screen [the manufacturer of the Blazer] has been out of business for over two years. There are, however, some very experienced T-Jet tech still out here floating around. If we know where you are located we might be able to direct you to the nearest one.


----------



## ssgainey (Oct 17, 2010)

Don-ColDesi said:


> Where are you located? As you know - US Screen [the manufacturer of the Blazer] has been out of business for over two years. There are, however, some very experienced T-Jet tech still out here floating around. If we know where you are located we might be able to direct you to the nearest one.


I'm located near Montgomery, Alabama.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

I would suggest contacting Equipment Zone www.equipmentzone.com or Karl Steele - www.steeletech.com 

They both have extensive experience with the older US Screen machines and should be able to get you up and running.


----------



## ssgainey (Oct 17, 2010)

Don-ColDesi said:


> I would suggest contacting Equipment Zone www.equipmentzone.com or Karl Steele - www.steeletech.com
> 
> They both have extensive experience with the older US Screen machines and should be able to get you up and running.


 
I am talking with Karl. He's trying to help me. Thank you very much.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

ssgainey said:


> We bought a tjet blazer express and it was installed on Thursday 04/07(along with a brand new print head). We ran it Thursday, Friday, Saturday and Sunday. On the last shirt on Sunday the platen went all the way to the back and popped up the error code 1001d. We turned it all off and back on again, and since that time, all we get is the platen going all the way to the back, the belt spins around and the error code popping up. We're dead in the water with this... need help fast.
> 
> We've tried cleaning and applying wd40 to the capping station rails, cleaning the sensor and the sensor tab, cleaning the blue push-button locking bar, making sure the green tab is pulled out; tightening and then loosening the drive belt, and finally changing all the ribbon cables. Nothing is working.
> 
> I'm desperate to get this fixed... any help you can give would be so appreciated.




From our Support Department:

Check the tension on the blue push release bar. If it does not go far enough down it will not release the carriage. Likewise, if it goes too far down it will not release the carriage. There is a screw with a nut on it that adjusts the height for that release. You should make sure to remember where you started at so you can get back to where you were.



Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## ssgainey (Oct 17, 2010)

equipmentzone said:


> From our Support Department:
> 
> Check the tension on the blue push release bar. If it does not go far enough down it will not release the carriage. Likewise, if it goes too far down it will not release the carriage. There is a screw with a nut on it that adjusts the height for that release. You should make sure to remember where you started at so you can get back to where you were.
> 
> ...


 
We're going to go try this immediately. Thank you so much Harry. Crossing fingers and toes that it'll work!


----------



## ssgainey (Oct 17, 2010)

ssgainey said:


> We're going to go try this immediately. Thank you so much Harry. Crossing fingers and toes that it'll work!


Just a question on that Harry... so, just because you can "push it and it will release" doesn't mean that the machine can do it automatically... there may be a tension issue with it... right?


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Correct. That may be one of the possibilities causing your issue.


----------



## ssgainey (Oct 17, 2010)

equipmentzone said:


> Correct. That may be one of the possibilities causing your issue.


 
Well - tried it... but the belt is still just spinning and the print head is still not going anywhere. I wish I could upload a video on here so you could "see" what it's doing. The only video I've got though is 50mb... so I don't know if it'll go... or even how to do it. I'll try that.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

You can post it on Youtube and put a link here.


----------



## ssgainey (Oct 17, 2010)

equipmentzone said:


> You can post it on Youtube and put a link here.


Here's the video on the error
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9XlwAS3kTc[/media]


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

any progress ??


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

Have you verified that the teeth on the belt are ingaging on the gear? look under the top right of the belt to verify this.
Another thing is to verify that the print head home sensor has not slipped or turned as this will cause a simualr problem as well, it is located on the far right side just above the capping station.
LMK
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## ssgainey (Oct 17, 2010)

YoDan said:


> Have you verified that the teeth on the belt are ingaging on the gear? look under the top right of the belt to verify this.
> Another thing is to verify that the print head home sensor has not slipped or turned as this will cause a simualr problem as well, it is located on the far right side just above the capping station.
> LMK
> Dan
> *"HAPPY PRINTING"*


After changing out all 3 ribbon cables, cleaning everything that could possibly be cleaned (even though it wasn't dirty) we've found that there are 3 tabs on the back of the print carriage that clamp down on the drive belt. All 3 of mine are gone. So - we zip-tied the clamp shut and it worked - error gone. Now, just gotta find that part somewhere. Thank everyone for all your ideas.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

ssgainey said:


> After changing out all 3 ribbon cables, cleaning everything that could possibly be cleaned (even though it wasn't dirty) we've found that there are 3 tabs on the back of the print carriage that clamp down on the drive belt. All 3 of mine are gone. So - we zip-tied the clamp shut and it worked - error gone. Now, just gotta find that part somewhere. Thank everyone for all your ideas.


Never underestimate the value of zip ties and duct tape! Larry the cable guy has retired from the cable business & is now doing direct to garment printer repair! Get 'r Dun!


----------

